# Favorite smaller resorts?



## klpca

I am discovering that we really aren't "big" resort people. It's not the resorts - they are all highly rated and I do love the updated and clean interiors - but the large resort campuses just aren't our thing. We primarily use the resort as a home base for exploring and spend very little time around the pools or doing on site activities. 

So I am looking for new places to visit, located in interesting areas to explore. What are your favorite smaller resorts? We are open to different locations. We trade in both RCI and II, but have also used SFX and DAE. Thanks!


----------



## ronparise

I have not stayed at this place but I did visit once when I was in New Orleans

Jean LaFitte House

It's 13 units in 2 old buildings. The front building is on the street and there is a small courtyard with a very small pool between it and  the back building. 

Walk across the street to the French Quarter. Walk the other way to Frenchmans st and lots of small intimate jazz clubs. Or walk to the waterfront and take the streetcar to see the rest of the city


----------



## bobpark56

*Sedona Springs; Porto Bello, etc.*

We enjoyed Sedona Springs in Sedona AZ and hope to return some day.

We find Porto Bello in Puerto Aventuras, Mexico to be quite nice. There are two Porto Bellos here...not sure if under the same management, but it seems so. We have stayed in both and enjoyed it. We now stay for two weeks every fall in a very nice 1BR unit via a private rental. Good, inexpensive dining, but not much in the way of beaches. Close to Akumal, Xel-Ha, Yal-Ku, and Xcaret...with Tulum & Coba not much further away. Have not tried the cenotes, except that Yal-Ku is a collapsed cenote. Tours will pick you up outside the gate if you ask (Puerto Aventuras is a gated, marina-oriented community...not a typical Mexican town).

We also enjoyed a stay at La Ermita in Mijas Pueblo, Spain...though our 2BR unit was not one of the best. Be aware when trading in here that there is considerable variability in the units and furnishings. You will have a touch of uphill walking to enjoy the town...and there is much to enjoy: magnificent views, good dining, good shopping (especially for leather goods, but be ready to bargain). Even when staying elsewhere on the Costa del Sol, we will make at least one day trip to Mijas Pueblo. It's more enjoyable than Gibraltar, in our view.

Fox Hollow in western Massachusetts was also nice, as was Brewster Green out on the Cape. We hope to return to Brewster Green some day. We especially enjoyed the flowers in May. And the fried clams.


----------



## aandmrun

*Whispering Woods in Welches, Oregon*

This is a very nice resort in an area called The Villages, about 50 miles from Portland.  We loved the resort with lots of hiking trails and a river nearby.  It is also close to Mt. Hood and Multlomah Falls.  There are so many interesting places to go to as "day trips".


----------



## mdurette

My all time favorite resort it South Mountain in Lincoln, NH right in the center of the White Mountains.    Great base camp for exploring the area and a lot to do in Summer, Winter and Fall.  (spring, not so much).  Second in the area is Pollard Brook.  There is also a new resort just coming online called Riverwalk.

Any of the resorts in Newport, RI.   Great location with a lot within walking distance.


----------



## DaveNV

If your focus is a nice place to sleep, and not a bunch of on-site activities, then Kauai Beach Villas in Hawaii will do very nicely.  I like its location, central on Kauai, not far from the airport (but out of the flight path.) If you want to head either north or south from there, you're halfway there.  Easy shopping trips just a few minutes away, and a virtually deserted beach right out front.  Not recommended for swimming, (rocky right off shore), but a fantastic beach for walking on, and laying out.  

Bonus for you:  Grand Pacific is taking over management of the place come January, so odds are good it'll be available through GPX.

Dave


----------



## tashamen

We love smaller resorts and that's why we own Embarc (Intrawest) points - most of their resorts are on the small side.  Not to say that every once in a while a large resort is great for R&R - like right now I'm at Canyon Villas in Phoenix.

My favorite small resorts where we've stayed include:

Urban:
Edinburgh Residence in Scotland
Suites at Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco
Marriott Custom House/Pulse in Boston
Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites in NYC
Tahiti Village, Las Vegas (though we didn't much like Vegas but used the resort for side trips)

Others:
Chetola in Blowing Rock, NC
Samoset, Rockport Maine

We've also stayed in some smaller resorts that I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## JuliGee

Sloane Gardens Club in London.

Allen House in London.

Club Donatello in San Francisco.

Manhattan Club in NY.

These were arranged by SFX.

Juli


----------



## VegasBella

Check out Grand Pacific Resorts. Many are on the small side. I would specifically take a look at: 
Carlsbad Inn, San Clemente Cove, Coronado Beach Resort, Southern California Beach Club, Wave Crest and the Hawaii resorts. 
https://grandpacificresorts.com/resorts/

You may also like The Blue Whale. And Sedona Pines Resort.



ronparise said:


> Jean LaFitte House
> 
> It's 13 units in 2 old buildings. The front building is on the street and there is a small courtyard with a very small pool between it and  the back building.


I feel like most New Orleans timeshares are going to qualify for the feeling the OP is looking for. Even the ones with lots of units are not going to have a big resort campus. Same goes for NYC.


----------



## klpca

Thank you all so much! This is exactly the kind of information that I was seeking. I knew that it was hopeless when I wasn't enjoying Newport Coast (Marriott). It is such a beautiful resort, but so large - and so many people. We drove into Laguna Beach every day and I wished that I was staying at one of the in town properties, even though they aren't nearly as nice. So I have decided not to fight it any more. 



VegasBella said:


> Check out Grand Pacific Resorts. Many are on the small side. I would specifically take a look at:
> Carlsbad Inn, San Clemente Cove, Coronado Beach Resort, Southern California Beach Club, Wave Crest and the Hawaii resorts.
> https://grandpacificresorts.com/resorts/
> 
> You may also like The Blue Whale. And Sedona Pines Resort.
> 
> 
> I feel like most New Orleans timeshares are going to qualify for the feeling the OP is looking for. Even the ones with lots of units are not going to have a big resort campus. Same goes for NYC.



Funny that you mention Grand Pacific - we own at Seapointe and Coronado and I have told my husband that we will never, ever sell those weeks. We think they are pretty perfect - especially Coronado. I'm pretty excited to see the trading opportunities within GP. The resorts that they manage are probably closer to what I like. Smaller scale, and many in-town properties.

I haven't been to New Orleans (yet) but my daughter assures me that I will absolutely love it. I suspect that she is right.


----------



## Tahiya

*Smaller Worldmark resorts*

Many Worldmark resorts are on the smallish side.  Gleneden on the Oregon Coast is a favorite of many WM owners (although I prefer Depoe Bay, which is larger, but has guaranteed ocean views.)  WM Discovery Bay, Deer Harbor, and Leavenworth are other nice resorts that don't feel large.  We just visited Manteo Beach Resort  in B.C. and found it small but lovely.  Many years ago we exchanged into RHC Lake Placid Club Lodges in NY, and found those homey.

In CA, we appreciated the privacy of the tiny cottages at Riverpointe Napa.  I would have added Coronado Beach Resort as a favorite small resort, but the OP already knows about that one, being an owner there.

When it's just my husband and I, we prefer smaller resorts, but when we travel with the grandkids (boys 6 and 9), we exchange into the mega resorts for their swimming pools and activities.


----------



## Panina

I also prefer the smaller resorts.  I own at all of these, nice and beautifully maintained.

Jade Tree Cove, Myrtle Beach, SC.  - II

Sunrise Bay Resort and Club, Marco Island, SC - II and Rci

Hideaway Sands, St. Petersburg Beach, Fl - II and Rci

Gulf Tides, Longboat Key, Fl - II and Rci

Banyan Resort, Key West,Fl - II


----------



## bogey21

Another vote for the Banyan in Key West.

George


----------



## WinniWoman

mdurette said:


> My all time favorite resort it South Mountain in Lincoln, NH right in the center of the White Mountains.    Great base camp for exploring the area and a lot to do in Summer, Winter and Fall.  (spring, not so much).  Second in the area is Pollard Brook.  There is also a new resort just coming online called Riverwalk.
> 
> Any of the resorts in Newport, RI.   Great location with a lot within walking distance.



I like that resort as well. It is now Blue Green and no longer Innseason.

Since I own at Innseason Pollard Brook right up the road from South Mountain I will recommend them as a good small resort alternative. Riverwalk is also kind of affiliated with Innseason- same developer.

Smugglers Notch in Vermont, where we also own, is not small, but it has a small resort feel to it.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*We Were Happy With Our Non-Humongous Orlando Timeshares.*

We enjoyed our few years as owners at Cypress Pointe Resort & Grande Villas Resort in Orlando FL.  Both of those qualify as smaller resorts (contrasted with Vistana Orlando, HGVC, Vacation Village At Parkway, Orange Lake, etc.), even though both are now just links in the DRI chain.   

We also enjoyed vacationing at Orbit One Vacation Villas (also gobbled up by DRI) & Magic Tree Resort (still independent).  Both of those are in Kissimmee FL on the west side of the Disney Gap. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout

Kuleana Club, N. of Kaanapali, Maui. So close to the ocean that if you lob a seashell off the patio underhanded into the surf, you might hit one of the many turtles.

Jim


----------



## youppi

Royal Sea Aquarium in Curacao (30x 2bdrm LO).
Nice small resort on an artificial island linked to the Curacao island.
Curacao is a very nice Caribbean island part of the Netherlands ABC islands (Aruba, Bonaire, Curacao). Curacao is my favorite of those 3 islands.
Exchangers/owners get free access to the aquarium next door.


----------



## 51ssvinton

Try egrets Pointe at Edisto island, 24 condos 1500 Sq ft, back is glass looking into lagoon w lots of birds, a few small gators and just plain beauty.
Give it awhile due to Hurricane to get back in order....my favorite on east coast if you NOT looking for hhi or myrtle Beach type chaos.  Www.egretspointe.com

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette

OP - what may be an easier idea to help you is if you give a couple geographic regions you have on your bucket list...then we can pin-point the smaller resorts at that particular location.


----------



## pedro47

There are some very nice small resort located on Shipyard Plantation located on Hilton Head Island. Examples: Port O Call and Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation.


----------



## silentg

klpca said:


> I am discovering that we really aren't "big" resort people. It's not the resorts - they are all highly rated and I do love the updated and clean interiors - but the large resort campuses just aren't our thing. We primarily use the resort as a home base for exploring and spend very little time around the pools or doing on site activities.
> 
> So I am looking for new places to visit, located in interesting areas to explore. What are your favorite smaller resorts? We are open to different locations. We trade in both RCI and II, but have also used SFX and DAE. Thanks!



Hi Kit, We went to a resort last New Year called Lehigh Acres in Florida. Off the beaten path, but not too  far from Fort Myers. A lot of families there and very relaxed atmosphere. We don't own there just traded. I posted a review. 
Silentg


----------



## klpca

mdurette said:


> OP - what may be an easier idea to help you is if you give a couple geographic regions you have on your bucket list...then we can pin-point the smaller resorts at that particular location.



Even though we are on the west coast, we are open to whatever. I am loving this list - so many places that were never on my radar. With the exception of Yosemite and Hawaii, we like to go to places where we have never been before. 

In the spirit of the thread, our favorite timeshare vacation was to Club Intrawest Palm Desert. We loved the units - decorated in a very southwestern style - and the unit we stayed in had an outdoor shower as well as a private courtyard patio. The resort was nice and compact, and of course Palm Desert is close to Joshua Tree NP and some great hiking up at the Palm Springs tramway. Even though it was warmer than we expected in October (over 100 degrees) we had a great week.


----------



## raygo123

ronparise said:


> I have not stayed at this place but I did visit once when I was in New Orleans
> 
> Jean LaFitte House
> 
> It's 13 units in 2 old buildings. The front building is on the street and there is a small courtyard with a very small pool between it and  the back building.
> 
> Walk across the street to the French Quarter. Walk the other way to Frenchmans st and lots of small intimate jazz clubs. Or walk to the waterfront and take the streetcar to see the rest of the city


I have been there years ago.  We wife and two daughters stayed in the back smaller house on the top floor.  It was great!  I can't even describe it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

aandmrun said:


> This is a very nice resort in an area called The Villages, about 50 miles from Portland.  We loved the resort with lots of hiking trails and a river nearby.  It is also close to Mt. Hood and Multlomah Falls.  There are so many interesting places to go to as "day trips".


Whispering Woods immediately came to mind. I was going to mention it, but you beat me to it. It's one of our favorite "small" resorts. We're VRI owners and we've done short stays there using VRI owners discounts.  DD and I stayed at WW shortly after her 21st birthday, and used it as a jumping off point for wine tasting. The only caveat is that winter would not be a good time to visit, unless you planned it as a base for some winter activities in the mountains.  

Some other thoughts:

The Oxnard/Ventura, CA resorts are very small and laid back, and provide a great place for enjoying the So Cal coast without the LA crowds.  Channel Island Shores and Mandalay Shores are both a couple of blocks from a long sand beach that stretches for miles, form Ventura to Port Hueneme.  

Also the coastal timeshares in San Diego County. Only a few of them are beachfront, but they all offer great access to the coastal areas and beaches.  

Sea Mountain on the south side of the Big Island is another place we enjoy. It is remote, but it's the only timeshare on the south side of the island, which makes it a great option to explore areas of the island that are more difficult to access from Kona.  It's less than an hour from the main entrance to Volcanoes Park. Hilo and the marvelous Puna Coast (which includes the current lava viewing area) is an easy day trip.  You can do night time lava viewing and be back in your unit before 10:30 pm.


----------



## sue1947

I also am not that resort centered.  I'm more interested in the location and rarely take advantage of any resort amenities.    I like outdoor activities so here are some of my favorites:
  Starr Pass Golf Suites in Tucson (I don't play golf) for the proximity to Saguaro National Park, the Tucson art scene and the Tucson Audubon group that leads lots of nifty bird watching trips to natural areas.  
  Lagoon Shores in Roche Harbor on San Juan Island in Washington.  Forget summer, but you can get a May week and lodging in the San Juans is really expensive so this is a great deal.
  Manteo Beach Club in Kelowna BC which are townhouses right on the lake/river.  
  Eagle Crest in Central OR or Stoneridge in Sunriver in Central OR (I prefer Sunriver over Eagle Crest).  
  Harbor Ridge in Acadia NP; comfortable and location, location, location.  
  San Luis Bay Inn on the Central CA coast; again location, location, location.  

And see these older threads:
Steve's thread on hidden gems:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195418

and
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96945

Sue


----------



## VacationForever

Tahiya said:


> Many Worldmark resorts are on the smallish side.  Gleneden on the Oregon Coast is a favorite of many WM owners (although I prefer Depoe Bay, which is larger, but has guaranteed ocean views.)  WM Discovery Bay, Deer Harbor, and Leavenworth are other nice resorts that don't feel large.  We just visited Manteo Beach Resort  in B.C. and found it small but lovely.  Many years ago we exchanged into RHC Lake Placid Club Lodges in NY, and found those homey.
> 
> In CA, we appreciated the privacy of the tiny cottages at Riverpointe Napa.  I would have added Coronado Beach Resort as a favorite small resort, but the OP already knows about that one, being an owner there.
> 
> When it's just my husband and I, we prefer smaller resorts, but when we travel with the grandkids (boys 6 and 9), we exchange into the mega resorts for their swimming pools and activities.



Another vote for Worldmark points.  Worldmark has more than 80 resorts to choose from. They are always clean and nice.  Most of them are very spacious, with the exception of a few - like the Vancouver city's location. Fully equipped kitchen, with array of spices, usually has a private grill on the balcony, although we don't generally grill outdoors. Reasonable maintenance fees.  The resort is as large or as small as you want it to be.  I don't join on site activities regardless of the kind of resort (Marriott, Westin, Worldmark etc..) that I stay at.


----------



## klpca

silentg said:


> Hi Kit, We went to a resort last New Year called Lehigh Acres in Florida. Off the beaten path, but not too  far from Fort Myers. A lot of families there and very relaxed atmosphere. We don't own there just traded. I posted a review.
> Silentg



Just saw this resort in the bonus weeks on DAE. $299 for a week! It looks nice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> I also am not that resort centered.  I'm more interested in the location and rarely take advantage of any resort amenities.    I like outdoor activities so here are some of my favorites:
> Starr Pass Golf Suites in Tucson (I don't play golf) for the proximity to Saguaro National Park, the Tucson art scene and the Tucson Audubon group that leads lots of nifty bird watching trips to natural areas.
> Lagoon Shores in Roche Harbor on San Juan Island in Washington.  Forget summer, but you can get a May week and lodging in the San Juans is really expensive so this is a great deal.
> Manteo Beach Club in Kelowna BC which are townhouses right on the lake/river.
> Eagle Crest in Central OR or Stoneridge in Sunriver in Central OR (I prefer Sunriver over Eagle Crest).
> Harbor Ridge in Acadia NP; comfortable and location, location, location.
> San Luis Bay Inn on the Central CA coast; again location, location, location.
> 
> And see these older threads:
> Steve's thread on hidden gems:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195418
> 
> and
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96945
> 
> Sue



Thanks for referencing those threads. I had forgotten.

Note to mods: It would be cool if these related threads could be combined and made into sticky.


----------



## Krystyna

*Small British Resorts*

We are biased as we own at the following small timeshares :
STOUTS HILL CLUB - well run small resort with lots of facilities in a lovely part of England.  It's also well managed with very helpful staff. 

SUTTON HALL nr Thirsk/30 mins to York. Small , well run resort. Near the Dales National Park and the Yorkshire Moors, city of York, Rievaulx Abbey & a number of magnificent country houses including Castle Howard.  

Last year we did an exchange into N.M. & Az.  Can highly recommend LAS BRISAS DE SANTA FE (no resort facilities but it's all about location...which is a v short walk to downtown & even less to the N.M. State Capitol).  

Also liked the v small resort called VILLAS OF CAVE CREEK, Az. 

I have written reviews.  

Krystyna /Richard...Simcoe, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## TTom

Just wanted to say that I have seen lots of consistent availability of Lehigh Acres on RCI. Being away from the beach, it's not as popular as Sanibel, Captiva, Marco.

Tom


----------



## sfwilshire

Our favorite small resort is Tristram's Landing on Nantucket Island MA. So difficult to trade into (RCI) that we finally bought a 4-week interval there. We use one week a year and exchange or rent the other three. Most of the units are three or four bedroom stand-alone cottages with a nice deck. I think they also have a few condos, but I've never seen them.

Intervals do come up for sale from time to time. They are all 3 or 4-week intervals. The 3-week intervals have a peak summer week. Ours is close, with the last week in June included.

Sheila


----------



## VacationForever

TTom said:


> Just wanted to say that I have seen lots of consistent availability of Lehigh Acres on RCI. Being away from the beach, it's not as popular as Sanibel, Captiva, Marco.
> 
> Tom



My experience with Lehigh Acres was from 12 plus years ago.  Worst timeshare ever stayed at. Unit was large.  Other than that, it was extremely run down, old, worn, kitchen had what looked like black mold on the window seals, no cleaning supplies in kitchen and no toiletries in bathrooms.  I would not even classify it as even inhabitable as hotel lodging... more like grandma's old home where nothing had been done to it for 50 years.


----------



## planada

Manteo Beach Club in Kelowna BC was mentioned a few times and I want to 2nd that. The resort is right on the   Okanagan Lake with little townhouses and great little patios. This is one of my favorite destinations. It's about 4 hrs from Vancouver and has many wineries and golf courses.  We loved the town, the area, and the people. Some great restaurants in addition. Fall is spectacular. Look further into this area, well worth it!


----------



## IdahoSuz

We really like the Palm Springs Tennis Club.

It is located at the base of San Jacinto mountains and has easy access to nearby hiking trails  They also have numerous tennis courts and they will arrange matches for guests/owners which is a huge plus for us.  

But our favorite aspect of the resort is that it is located just a few blocks from downtown Palm Springs.  We usually just walk to town for dinner.  They also have bikes on site that can be used by guests/owners at no cost.  

Most of the condos are bungalows.  The others are located in a two story building that backs to the mountains.  It is an older resort but is very well maintained.


----------



## winter_gary

*Sedona Springs, Sedona
Large units, very well kept up. No sales pressure, adult spas away from pool. Great BBQ area. Resort is middle of Sedona great base camp to take off from.  *


----------



## TimMikel

I really like Lake Forest Resort in Eagle River, WI.  Bought there after a couple trade ins.  Beautiful in fall.


----------



## Bill and Barb

*Small Resorts*

Our favorite small RCI resort is Las Brisas in Santa Fe, NM.  There are less than 10 time share units mixed in with full time owner units.  It is just far enough from the Plaza, six blocks, to be able to walk and not have all the noise of an in town unit.  The units are are all tastefully decorated in Southwestern style. Not only are there many historic sites to see in Santa Fe, the restaurant scene is amazing.


----------



## Bill and Barb

Our favorite small RCI resort is Las Brisas in Santa Fe, NM.  There are less than 10 time share units mixed in with around 30 fully owned units.  Las Brisas is close enough to walk to the historic Plaza, but far enough away to avoid the noise and traffic.  The units are tastefully decorated in Southwestern decor. Ideally located, it is an easy walk to world class restaurants and art galleries as well as historic sites in town.


----------



## humor_monger

*Northern CA, Oregon, WA, ID, BC, AZ, Cape Cod*

Mountain Retreat in Arnold, CA Lots to see in the area from Calaveras Big Trees SP to Colombia to Jamestown to caves to wineries.

The Heidelberg Inn in June Lake, CA

Club Tahoe in Incline Village on the NE shore of Lake Tahoe

Rockaway Beach Resort in Oregon. All units look directly out on the ocean from a small elevation above. When the tide is in you won't be able walk the beach. Winter storms are awesome there

Kala Point, Port Townsend WA

any of the timeshares around Lake Chelan WA

Pacific Shores Resort in Nanoose Bay, BC

any of the timeshares in Whistler

Stoneridge Resort, especially since they added elevators.

Pend Oreille Shores Resort in Hope, ID

Arroyo Roble Resort in Sedona

Varsity Clubs of America, Tucson

Brewster Green on Cape Cod


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> I am discovering that we really aren't "big" resort people. It's not the resorts - they are all highly rated and I do love the updated and clean interiors - but the large resort campuses just aren't our thing. We primarily use the resort as a home base for exploring and spend very little time around the pools or doing on site activities.
> 
> So I am looking for new places to visit, located in interesting areas to explore. What are your favorite smaller resorts? We are open to different locations. We trade in both RCI and II, but have also used SFX and DAE. Thanks!



Pinestead Reef in Traverse City, MI
Quarter House in NOLA


----------



## dlmom53

*Ramshorn Village Resort*

We own at Ramshorn Village resort in Estes Park, CO.
It sits right on the outer edge of Rocky Mountain National Park which is great for hiking, animal watching and generally getting in touch with the mountains. Tough to get in there because the owners come back year after year but worth it if you can get in.


----------



## falcon

*favourite "smaller" resort for exchanging*

Three sprang immediately to mind....Carriage Hills/Ridge in Ontario; Tree Tops Resort in Tennessee; Resort on Cocoa Beach in Florida.  I am completely with you on that!  The big, sprawl-y ones are so impersonal.


----------



## Bxian

*Powell Place*

We enjoyed a week long stay at Powell Place in San Francisco through SFX.  Right near 2 cable car lines, and it felt like we had our own San Francisco apartment.  AA few people have complained about cable car clanging, but we found that it lulled us to sleep!.


----------



## shellmo1

We own at the Lodge at Kingbury Crossing, a very pretty, well maintained boutique resort in Lake Tahoe.  

We just returned from All Seasons on Madeira Beach and it is well kept and we loved the quiet small resort right on the beach

We also like Oceanique in Cocoa Beach.  We went a couple years ago, it needed some updating in the units but I heard they have worked on it..


----------



## bankr63

We really enjoy getaways to Lake Placid Club when we can find it on exchange.  Feels fairly small, and is a great base for exploring all that the NY Adirondack region has to offer, along with all the history of two winter Olympic games.  Units were probably once Gold Crown, but are a little worn now, but the location is +++ for the explorer.


----------



## JohnPaul

*Swan Mountain and WM Park City*

Swan Mountain Resort is an independent resort abut 2 miles from Keystone Ski Area in Colorado.  They aren't super fancy but they are the best equipped kitchens I have ever seen in a timeshare.  We exchange in every year during ski season.

WorldMark Park City is 10 of the 32 units at the Miner's Club in Park City, Utah.  The whole property was originally all Raintree and WM bought 10 units.  The Waldorf Astoria is across the street to give a feel.  Love this place.


----------



## Here There

*Church Street Inn, Charleston & The Mountain Club at Kirkwood*

Both resorts are off the usual beaten TS path, are uniquely appointed and exhibit an unparalleled level of personal service that draw me whenever I yearn for a private retreat.

Church Street Inn in Charleston is a small (~30 units) resort, but I was still surprised to be greeted by my name by various staff  – from night FD to housekeeping -- within a couple of days after checking in.

Upon entering The Mountain Club I thought was erroneously assigned to a privately owned unit because the “look” – from woven throws and twig-limbed chairs to themed serving-ware and Pendleton wool blankets -- appeared to have come from a high-end mountain décor store.  I subsequently learned that it was a staff member who supervised the  refurbishment. [As was also the case at Church Street Inn.]

to the OP:  I got a similar homey sense when I stayed at Intrawest/Embarc in Palm Desert.  The attention to details –- from the natural-looking landscaping to colorful fiestaware dishes and higher-end wine & cheese served at the reception – was such a contrast from the institutional feel of my own home resort across the street, where each renovation seemed to be scheduled to update the photo display and where the standard-issued designer sofas however photogenic are never that comfortable to sit on.


----------



## klpca

Here There said:


> to the OP:  I got a similar homey sense when I stayed at Intrawest/Embarc in Palm Desert.  The attention to details –- from the natural-looking landscaping to colorful fiestaware dishes and higher-end wine & cheese served at the reception – was such a contrast from the institutional feel of my own home resort across the street, where each renovation seemed to be scheduled to update the photo display and where the standard-issued designer sofas however photogenic are never that comfortable to sit on.



That is it *exactly*! There's just something wonderful about the feel of that place. 

Thanks also for the other suggestions. I forgot about Church Street - I've been meaning to put an ongoing search in for that place. And now I need to check out the Mountain Club as well. It sounds great.

I just love all of the suggestions in this thread. Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed. And keep them coming!


----------



## vacationtime1

*Red Wolf Lodge at Squaw Valley*

Ski in / ski out for Squaw Valley.  Closer to the hill than Squaw's new village and closer to the hill than the $20/day preferred parking.

Three outdoor hot tubs with views of the mountain, a clubhouse, grills, covered parking, helpful staff.

If you want to stay/ski at Squaw in the winter, this location cannot be beat.


----------



## DAman

vacationtime1 said:


> Ski in / ski out for Squaw Valley.  Closer to the hill than Squaw's new village and closer to the hill than the $20/day preferred parking.
> 
> Three outdoor hot tubs with views of the mountain, a clubhouse, grills, covered parking, helpful staff.
> 
> If you want to stay/ski at Squaw in the winter, this location cannot be beat.



I agree.  You can't beat the location for skiing Squaw.

This is a nice place in the summer too.  There are bikes available that are included in the resort fee.  

The staff is very nice.


----------



## Laurie

Passepartout said:


> Kuleana Club, N. of Kaanapali, Maui. So close to the ocean that if you lob a seashell off the patio underhanded into the surf, you might hit one of the many turtles.


Yes - I loved this place too - and after a disappointing week at the more lauded Paniolo Greens, Big Island. We requested oceanfront day of check-in and they found us one.


----------



## itchyfeet

Pine Acres Lodge--Pacific Grove, CA (Monterey)  Nothing fancy--just homey!
Within walking distance of the ocean.


----------



## pedro47

Are there any favorite small resorts in Virginia, North Carolina or South Carolina ?


----------



## tashamen

pedro47 said:


> Are there any favorite small resorts in Virginia, North Carolina or South Carolina ?



We loved Chetola Resort in Blowing Rock, NC.  I'm not sure it qualifies as a "small" resort since the ts units were part of a bigger condo complex, but it was very scenic with a nice lodge and restaurant, and handy to exploring.  We exchanged in through II for a specific week in August so we could drive up the Blue Ridge Parkway and attend the annual Galax, VA fiddlers convention.


----------



## pedro47

tashamen said:


> We loved Chetola Resort in Blowing Rock, NC.  I'm not sure it qualifies as a "small" resort since the ts units were part of a bigger condo complex, but it was very scenic with a nice lodge and restaurant, and handy to exploring.  We exchanged in through II for a specific week in August so we could drive up the Blue Ridge Parkway and attend the annual Galax, VA fiddlers convention.



Thanks, I am going to try to book/exchange into this resort for September 2017 after school are open in the Tar Heel state.


----------



## Here There

*3 more unique locations...*

...with interesting local color and/or topography:

- GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe at Pt Arena, CA. (RCI only, with perennial off season $ sales) -- En route to Mendocino, this is the only TS resort in the NorCal coast.  Check out the Ecological Staircase at Jug Handle State Natural Reserve. a nature trail featuring 5 wave-cut terraces formed by glacier, sea and tectonic activity that built the coast range. 

- any resort in Santa Fe, NM, as long as it's within walking distance to the Plaza -- for the local arts & food scene.  Do drive to Taos and spend time at the Santa Fe Opera, which imho is perfectly placed in the feng-shui sense.

- le Manoir des Deux Amants, Connelles, France. Centrally located in Normandy for daytripping to Rouen, Mont St Michel, beaches, Giverny, and small villages (Lyons-la-foret & Les Andelys are personal faves).  Couple this stay with a week at Royal Regency in Vincennes (both available via II + RCI) for a nostalgic sense of pre-EU France.


----------



## jackio

We own at Sand Pebbles in Solana Beach CA. It is small and simple but close to the ocean and the people are really nice there. The only downside is that they do not have air conditioning. I was told they don't really need it, but we were there during an unusually hot and muggy July, and I disagreed.


----------



## PassionForTravel

Yeah even by the coast it can sometimes get muggy. The highest chance for needing AC is September, followed by August, followed by July. But out of 12 weeks covered by those months it's probably needed 2 on average. I live inland about 10 miles so much warmer and I only use my AC about 2-3 weeks a year. But those 2-3 weeks I'm glad I have it.


----------



## WinniWoman

jackio said:


> We own at Sand Pebbles in Solana Beach CA. It is small and simple but close to the ocean and the people are really nice there. The only downside is that they do not have air conditioning. I was told they don't really need it, but we were there during an unusually hot and muggy July, and I disagreed.



They also would say that at our resorts at Smugglers Notch and Pollard Brook. but it is so hot in the units during the summer. They do have ac in the bedrooms but we end up keeping the bedroom doors open to cool off the kitchen and living room areas. Not very efficient nor energy saving and not a good decision not to put ac in those rooms in the first place.


----------



## TSMG

If you are looking for some really nice resort but "Quaint"..I  would look into the Sanibel /Captiva Ares of Florida. Hilton has some nice smaller properties at each location.


----------



## 51ssvinton

Www.Egretspointe.com, Edisto island sc...just south of Charleston sc (30 mins)
A great little group of 24 condos with Wyndham ocean ridge resort.
They have 14 of 24 remodeled and working to finish all.  They did get hit by Matthew so almost back in order....January for ocean ridge to access amenities.
No hotels, relaxed nature filled island....my favorite on east coast.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful

Urban resorts generally have a small campus and few extras features (like tennis or multiple pools).

I really like Wyndham Midtown 45 in New York City (6 units per floor/about 30 guest floors ... ~180 units). 

But the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort has 10 units per floor & 15 floors ... same small feel with an active city outside their door. Wyndham Royal Vista (Pompano Beach, Fl) has 96 units but the nearby Wyndham Santa Barbara has only 90 units (36 studios, 36 1bdr & 18 2bdr units)... again 10 units per floor; Santa Barbara feels much smaller and more intimate than Royal Vista.


----------



## silentg

We own a very small studio in Yarmouth, MA at The Holly Tree. It is by far the most friendly resort we have been. There is an indoor and outdoor pool. A very large common area, with big screen tv and lounge area with complimentary coffee. Close to everything, on the Main Street and still very quiet in our timeshare. We have been acquiring weeks at places we enjoy staying, we have our newest timeshare in Punta Gorda, Florida at Fisherman's Village. We are going to stay first time in January. Our rule has been to own where we would go if we didn't have an exchange option. However, we do have the option and have exchanged to many great places. Thanks for starting this thread Kit!
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> We own a very small studio in Yarmouth, MA at The Holly Tree. It is by far the most friendly resort we have been. There is an indoor and outdoor pool. A very large common area, with big screen tv and lounge area with complimentary coffee. Close to everything, on the Main Street and still very quiet in our timeshare. We have been acquiring weeks at places we enjoy staying, we have our newest timeshare in Punta Gorda, Florida at Fisherman's Village. We are going to stay first time in January. Our rule has been to own where we would go if we didn't have an exchange option. However, we do have the option and have exchanged to many great places. Thanks for starting this thread Kit!
> Silentg




My cousin was telling me how much she loves Fisherman's Village, can those be acquired for a reasonable price? Are these units nicely kept up?  Thanks for sharing that info


----------



## silentg

Sugarcubesea, We will be staying first time end of the month of January 2017. We stayed last July at Port Charlotte, which is across the harbor from Fisherman's Village. Thee unique feature of Fisherman's Village is the timeshares are above a shopping plaza and beside the pier where the boats are docked. After we stay we will post a review. 
Silentg


----------



## silentg

Sugarcubesea said:


> My cousin was telling me how much she loves Fisherman's Village, can those be acquired for a reasonable price? Are these units nicely kept up?  Thanks for sharing that info


I sent you a PM too


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> Sugarcubesea, We will be staying first time end of the month of January 2017. We stayed last July at Port Charlotte, which is across the harbor from Fisherman's Village. Thee unique feature of Fisherman's Village is the timeshares are above a shopping plaza and beside the pier where the boats are docked. After we stay we will post a review.
> Silentg



Thank you for the PM, and wow that is so cool that the TS is above a shopping center....


----------



## VacationForever

I had been to Fisherman's Village in Punta Gorda half a dozen times, pre Hurricane Charley.  It was badly damaged and was closed for about a year thereafter.  When I stayed there, it was a very comfortable timeshare, while it is listed as a 2BR, it also has an open loft within the unit which is kind of cool.  I do recommend it as there is really not alot of other good hotels in the area.  My ex MIL moved away from the area after her sister died shortly after the hurricane came through and I stopped going there.


----------



## lynne

Pacific Grove Plaze, Pacific Grove, CA

Only 16 large units (8 2-bedrooms/8 1-bedrooms) most with ocean views right in town with underground parking.


----------



## 51ssvinton

Egrets Pointe at Edisto Beach S C is my favorite spring, fall and winter.....too hot in summer but fantastic other seasons....rt between Charleston SC and Beaufort  sc.....close to Hilton head/ savannah area also. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 51ssvinton

egretspointe.com
Tell them sandra vinton referred you and u will get great service...Candace or jennifer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardinLakeland

silentg said:


> Hi Kit, We went to a resort last New Year called Lehigh Acres in Florida. Off the beaten path, but not too  far from Fort Myers. A lot of families there and very relaxed atmosphere. We don't own there just traded. I posted a review.
> Silentg



Pool at Lehigh is closed and being replaced. I'd stay away until finished sometimes later this year. Completion date may be delayed.


----------



## silentg

Yes, I heard that the pool was closing, the golf course is still open?


----------



## CNistler

The Lehigh Pool is open again and was very good even before it was updated.


----------



## JohnPaul

Red Wolf Lodge in Tahoe Vista, CA (North Lake Tahoe).  The units are small but very nicely done.  Probably around 30 units.  The resort is right on Lake Tahoe (although most units don't have a view).  Not far to Northstar Resort for skiing.

Inn at the Opera in San Francisco.  More like a boutique European hotel.  

We did bonus time at Hilton Grand Vacations on the Boulevard in Las Vegas (not a usual stop for us).  It was overwhelming with something like 1200 units.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

We are "smaller resort people" too...don't need anything more than a clean, relaxing, comfortable place to get away.  I notice that you are in SoCal like me, so don't know if you have visited the following smaller T/S:

San Clemente Inn
Solana Beach
Lake Arrowhead Villas
Capistrano Surfside
Avila Beach
Desert Breezes (Palm Springs)
Lagonita Lodge (Big Bear)
Pono Kai Resort (Kauai)

We have been to all of these, and are owners of the last two T/S on the list.  They are all smaller, quieter, and more peaceful than the larger properties, but sometimes difficult to book depending on when you are looking to visit.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## pedro47

Are there no small resorts on the east coasts that are nice?   I feel Port O Call. Royal Dunes & Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation are three (3) very nice small resorts. Plus they are all located on HHI & the east coast.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

My favorite small resort is not a timeshare but is more of a B&B.  It is called Calipaso Winery and is located in Paso Robles, Ca.  They only have eight units (four on each floor) and I think all have a view of their working vineyard.  Rather than have room numbers, each room has a "name".  Also, architecturally the resort is distinctive and beautiful.  From the moment that we arrived, we felt that we were being pampered.  When I arrived, they addressed me by my name (perhaps I was the last check in of the day or something).  The check-in mgr. escorted us to our room and showed us the amenities (including a TV that popped out of a credenza via remote control).  The unit was very large (maybe 800 -900 plus SF) and decorated professionally in a Tuscan fashion.  When I commented that the refrigerator didn't have ice yet, the check-in manager apologized and volunteered to get us some and returned with a fancy ice bucket filled with ice.  Then she invited us to the wine and cheese social in the evening.  We enjoyed trying some of their excellent estate wines.  We were also invited to a complimentary breakfast for the next morning and were served (among a wide variety of items) a cheese frittata.

We enjoyed the place so much that we booked it for later this year when we are on our way back to Napa.  

The place is not inexpensive but it is worth it.  When I originally was looking on Hotels dot com for a room during harvest season I was seeing overpriced (~$180-200) rooms in fleabag motels and rooms which rated 2*.  When I read the reviews of those motels they were disturbing - - roaches, mice, mold, noise, and safety issues.  So, for a few bucks more we splurged and got a unit with something like a 4.8 (out of 5) star rating.


----------



## chellej

We always prefer the smaller resorts as well...These are a few we have enjoyed over the years

Pend Orielle Resort - Northern Idaho
Island Park Village - now called timbers at Island Park - Yellowstone
whispering woods - Oregon
The CLiffs , Pahio Shearwater, Shell Beachboy...all Kauai
Bandera - outside San Antonio
The Falls - central Texas
Landing at Seven Coves - Lake Conroe TX
Peregrine  - Galveston
regattas of Abaco (bahamas)


----------



## chapjim

Mardi Gras Manor in New Orleans.  In the French Quarter but in the residential end -- quiet as can be.


----------



## 1st Class

pedro47 said:


> Are there no small resorts on the east coasts that are nice?   I feel Port O Call. Royal Dunes & Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation are three (3) very nice small resorts. Plus they are all located on HHI & the east coast.



+1 for Royal Dunes...this resort is IMO highly underrated...all 3BR villas, frequently updated and nicely maintained, close to beach


----------



## gypsygirl1

I would recommend San Clemente Cove in San Clemente CA and the WIVC Alta Vista in Puerto Vallarta.  Both are small and quiet and well kept with a very nice stafff onsite.


----------



## WalnutBaron

I'll put in a plug for San Francisco Suites, just below Nob Hill in San Francisco. The property is exceptionally well-managed and overseen by a dedicated owner board of directors who ensure the property is well-maintained and very hospitable for their guests and owners. They offer 1-BR suites and studio units with all of the modern amenities, and a great location right next to the Powell Street cable car route and up the hill from Union Square. Parking is available at a nearby garage for a much lower fee than the confiscatory $50-60/day charged by the Nob Hill hotels. 

The staff are very accommodating, and great at organizing tours or outings for guests. Highly recommended!


----------



## silentg

This is where we stayed in Santa Fe 
http://www.otravezensantafe.com/


----------



## jackio

In July we visited Bluegreen Suites at Hershey in PA. There are only 3 medium sized buildings and has a small resort feel. The staff there couldn't be nicer, and the units were well appointed.  You can see the roller coasters from the resort, it's that close to the park, and right across the street from Tanger outlets.


----------



## sun starved Gayle

*Lodges at Cannon Beach #C275*
Cannon Beach, OR   USA 








We stayed here when they first opened in 2011. I think there is only eight timeshare units total. There is an Inn connected with this property that shares the check-in. Free continental breakfast was included.  Huge, beautiful lodge-like units. No ocean views unfortunately, but only a block from the ocean.


----------



## Panina

Just came back from Main 84 in Kennebink, Maine.  There are only 7 units. Easy car ride  to go to all the tourist areas and the beaches.  Up on my list of my favorite timeshares.


----------



## Whyspyguy

klpca said:


> Even though we are on the west coast, we are open to whatever. I am loving this list - so many places that were never on my radar. With the exception of Yosemite and Hawaii, we like to go to places where we have never been before.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, our favorite timeshare vacation was to Club Intrawest Palm Desert. We loved the units - decorated in a very southwestern style - and the unit we stayed in had an outdoor shower as well as a private courtyard patio. The resort was nice and compact, and of course Palm Desert is close to Joshua Tree NP and some great hiking up at the Palm Springs tramway. Even though it was warmer than we expected in October (over 100 degrees) we had a great week.


Another hidden gem is Kala Point just outside the Victorian town of Port Townsend, Wa. It is a great home base for exploring the Olympic Peninsula or skipping over to Victoria, BC or to the San Juans. The resort itself has a beautiful walking beach and lagoon, pool, tennis and pickle ball cts and mature lush landscaping offering privacy.  Not that wide open bare feeling of some.


----------



## klpca

Sounds awesome, whyspyguy.


----------



## Bunk

Several of you have recommended places in Oregon and Washington.  What are the best seasons to visit.  What is the weather usually like in the winter.  Thanks


----------



## dsmrp

Bunk said:


> Several of you have recommended places in Oregon and Washington.  What are the best seasons to visit.  What is the weather usually like in the winter.  Thanks



Late spring to early fall is best period.  We have little/no humidity in summer in Western Washington.
Winter is usually gray and rainy.  But not a pouring down rain; usually lighter , but persistent.


----------



## geist1223

During the Winter for Oregon if you like cold and snow then the Cascades and Eastern Oregon. The Oregon Coast and Willamette Valley tend to be gray and raining during the late Fall until Spring. Last Winter was very unusual for the amount of snow and ice for Portland and the Willamette Valley. We love going to the Oregon Coast during November. You never know what to expect - Shorts and T-Shirts or gale force storms.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

mdurette said:


> My all time favorite resort it South Mountain in Lincoln, NH right in the center of the White Mountains.    Great base camp for exploring the area and a lot to do in Summer, Winter and Fall.  (spring, not so much).  Second in the area is Pollard Brook.  *There is also a new resort just coming online called Riverwalk.*
> 
> Any of the resorts in Newport, RI.   Great location with a lot within walking distance.



We actually stayed at Riverwalk in late June on cash. If you can get a trade in there, do it!!! It was sooooo nice! We had a fantastic time there and would definitely go back!


----------



## 51ssvinton

FLDVCFamily said:


> We actually stayed at Riverwalk in late June on cash. If you can get a trade in there, do it!!! It was sooooo nice! We had a fantastic time there and would definitely go back!


EGRETS POINTE TOWNHOUSES, EDISTO beach, sc INFO@EGRETSPOINTE.COM is great fall/winter/spring...too hot in summer for me but great  tropical climate..Beach resort...Wyndham Ocean Ridge Resort...
Egrets Pointe is inside resort but privately managed/run by owners poa NOT WYNDHAM...quiet, nature filled island....
45 min south Charleston, SC
1 hr North of beauford, sc.
Beautiful place, lots of history.
THEY ALSO GIVE MONTHLY RATES FOR SNOWBIRDS, UP TO 3 MONTHS....THE LONGER THE STAY THE LESS THE MONTHLY CHARGE IS.....GREAT PLACE TO GET AWAY FROM COLD)TELL CANDACE SANDI REFERRED YOU AND GET ALWAYS GREAT SERVICE

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Egret1986

51ssvinton said:


> EGRETS POINTE TOWNHOUSES, EDISTO beach, sc INFO@EGRETSPOINTE.COM is great fall/winter/spring...too hot in summer for me but great  tropical climate..Beach resort...Wyndham Ocean Ridge Resort...
> Egrets Pointe is inside resort but privately managed/run by owners poa NOT WYNDHAM...quiet, nature filled island....
> 45 min south Charleston, SC
> 1 hr North of beauford, sc.
> Beautiful place, lots of history.
> THEY ALSO GIVE MONTHLY RATES FOR SNOWBIRDS, UP TO 3 MONTHS....THE LONGER THE STAY THE LESS THE MONTHLY CHARGE IS.....GREAT PLACE TO GET AWAY FROM COLD)TELL CANDACE SANDI REFERRED YOU AND GET ALWAYS GREAT SERVICE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Great to hear this awesome report.  We bought Egrets Pointe Townhouses from the developer back in 1986 (thus my TUG name Egret1986).  It went through many years of mismanagement in the 1990's and we finally deeded back the timeshare after finding TUG. Back then, Egrets Pointe was in the beginning stages of pulling out from Fairfield (now Wyndham) to become self-managed.  There were "growing pains", especially since it is located within the Wyndham Ocean Ridge Resort. The struggles back then made it hard for us to keep up the "good fight" and we were relieved to get out.  However, the area was remarkable, quiet and unspoiled.  The units were very large and nice.  We haven't been back since deeding back our week to the HOA.  Since we love coastal SC and have fond memories of the Edisto area, this may be a place to consider for a future vacation in the Spring or Fall.  Thanks for posting, Candace!


----------



## pedro47

Is Egret Pointe in Hilton Head?


----------



## 51ssvinton

Egret1986 said:


> Great to hear this awesome report.  We bought Egrets Pointe Townhouses from the developer back in 1986 (thus my TUG name Egret1986).  It went through many years of mismanagement in the 1990's and we finally deeded back the timeshare after finding TUG. Back then, Egrets Pointe was in the beginning stages of pulling out from Fairfield (now Wyndham) to become self-managed.  There were "growing pains", especially since it is located within the Wyndham Ocean Ridge Resort. The struggles back then made it hard for us to keep up the "good fight" and we were relieved to get out.  However, the area was remarkable, quiet and unspoiled.  The units were very large and nice.  We haven't been back since deeding back our week to the HOA.  Since we love coastal SC and have fond memories of the Edisto area, this may be a place to consider for a future vacation in the Spring or Fall.  Thanks for posting, Candace!


We are remodeling units, about 2/3 of them done.  Hoping to finish soon. Now is great time to visit..no crowds, mild winter temps...
Spring and fall also....my favorite.
Its always warmer in Edisto due
To semi tropical area.

Come for a visit


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 51ssvinton

pedro47 said:


> Is Egret Pointe in Hilton Head?


No....Edisto Beach, 45 mins south of Charleston, hour north beaufort, SC
Off hwy 17....
Www.egretspointe.com
Like us Facebook EGRETS POINTE TOWNHOUSES

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 51ssvinton

Egret1986 said:


> Great to hear this awesome report.  We bought Egrets Pointe Townhouses from the developer back in 1986 (thus my TUG name Egret1986).  It went through many years of mismanagement in the 1990's and we finally deeded back the timeshare after finding TUG. Back then, Egrets Pointe was in the beginning stages of pulling out from Fairfield (now Wyndham) to become self-managed.  There were "growing pains", especially since it is located within the Wyndham Ocean Ridge Resort. The struggles back then made it hard for us to keep up the "good fight" and we were relieved to get out.  However, the area was remarkable, quiet and unspoiled.  The units were very large and nice.  We haven't been back since deeding back our week to the HOA.  Since we love coastal SC and have fond memories of the Edisto area, this may be a place to consider for a future vacation in the Spring or Fall.  Thanks for posting, Candace!


I m sandi V...owner
Candace is EP OFFICE STAFF....ASK FOR HER AND TELL HER I REFERRED YOU)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Egret1986

51ssvinton said:


> I m sandi V...owner
> Candace is EP OFFICE STAFF....ASK FOR HER AND TELL HER I REFERRED YOU)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Thanks, Sandi!

My vacations are booked through 2018.  Not retired yet, so my opportunities for travel are limited to five weeks.  But it's nice to know about the property and will definitely consider it for future vacations or a place to stay for extended winter breaks once I do retire (not too far off!)

It's nice to hear Egrets Pointe Townhouses made it through the tough times!


----------



## Egret1986

pedro47 said:


> Is Egret Pointe in Hilton Head?



There is an Egret Point by Spinnaker in Hilton Head, but Egrets Pointe Townhouses is in Edisto.  It's at least a two to two and half hour drive from Hilton Head.  But definitely a beautiful, quiet, natural beach area in SC.  Plus, it's near Charleston, which is also a great place to visit!


----------



## pedro47

I have place this on my short list for 2018 fall vacations.  Looking for a base to travel to Charleston,SC under a two (2) hours drive one way.


----------



## WinniWoman

Rams Horn in Colorado only has 48 units- all individual cabins. Top Notch. Was there this past June. Located right near the gate outside Rocky Mountain National Park. Very friendly and welcoming. Saturday night is free wine and cheese get together- no sales- just mingling with the guests. Sunday morning is a $3 per person waffle breakfast buffet. Cookies and other treats always in the check in area.  Fresh fruit waiting for you in your cabin when you arrive. Free wi-fi. Kind of place we would own at if we lived out West.


----------



## 51ssvinton

Egrets Pointe inside Wyndham Ocean Ridge at Edisto Beach
Best place on east coast.
Small, clean, nature.....love, love this place spring, fall, winter
Too hot,,humid for me in summer...and too crowded

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theo

*Bonita Resort & Club, Bonita Beach, FL*. Older construction (1980's ?). Concrete building, not at all a "fancy" place.
Fewer than 30 units in total, well maintained and seems to be well managed. Small pool. Situated directly *on* Estero Bay, short walk across the street to the Gulf beach.  We really liked this little place. A unique feature is several resort-owned pontoon boats on site which can be reserved a day ahead for half-day use, at no cost other than a $20 refueling fee. Lover's Key State Park is also a gem, located about 5 miles away. Numerous decent restaurants in Bonita Springs and in Fort Myers Beach, although none particularly close to this property.

I'd guess that this place might be very difficult to "exchange" into, but dunno . We were not there as "exchangers".

Edited to add: One small "downside" note, although it did not impact us at all. There is a small (and unremarkable) cafe / restaurant next door. I recall hearing people who were in units located on that side of the building stating that they didn't particularly enjoy the post-closing hours "crashing" of glass and trash going in to the restaurant dumpsters at night. I believe that all units on that side of the building units are numbered "x04" and "x05", with "x" being the floor number (there are three floors, iirc). Probably not a "show stopper" to most people, just mentioning it fwiw.


----------



## Panina

theo said:


> *Bonita Resort & Club, Bonita Beach, FL*. Older construction (1980's ?). Concrete building, not at all a "fancy" place.
> Fewer than 30 units in total, well maintained and seems to be well managed. Small pool. Situated directly *on* Estero Bay, short walk across the street to the Gulf beach.  We really liked this little place. A unique feature is several resort-owned pontoon boats on site which can be reserved a day ahead for half-day use, at no cost other than a $20 refueling fee. Lover's Key State Park is also a gem, located about 5 miles away.
> 
> I'm guessing that this place might be very difficult to "exchange" into, dunno .
> We were not there as "exchangers".


I have seen this available as an instant  exchange often.  I got a call from II offering it to me as a winter exchange in 2019 as an alternative to my request. 

Seems like a little gem. Will have to try it.


----------



## theo

Panina said:


> I have seen this available as an instant  exchange often.  I got a call from II offering it to me as a winter exchange in 2019 as an alternative to my request.
> 
> Seems like a little gem. Will have to try it.



Forgive my ignorance, as we don't ever actually "exchange" at all, but how does it come to pass that a week which is over a year away gets offered for "exchange" *now*? Would an owner of such a high demand winter week actually "deposit" it *that* long in advance? I ask partly because I know high demand winter weeks command hefty rental figures there.


----------



## Panina

theo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, as we don't ever actually "exchange" at all, but how does it come to pass that a week which is over a year away gets offered for "exchange" *now*? Would an owner of such a high demand winter week actually "deposit" it that long in advance? I ask mostly because I know that high demand winter weeks command hefty figures there.


I have high demand winter weeks that I sometimes deposit as I do not what to deal with rentals.  

The sooner I deposit the better trades I get.  Most of my timeshares would require me to pay the 2019 maintenance fee in  advance but one doesn’t. 

I’ve already traded into South Seas Club in Captiva for February 2019. I was actually pleasantly  surprised to get it so far in advance.


----------



## jl2010

I personally love the Oceanique Resort, Indian Harbour Beach, FL.  Lovely small resort right on the water. A little older, compact timeshare that feels like a warm hug. Big 1300 foot two bedroom units with balconies that feel like they are right on top of the surf. Lots of surfers on the ocean there.  Nice pool,  hot tub and layout. Recent renovations and just a prime, prime spot on that beach. Quiet area, removed from the hubbub of cocoa beach which is just down the road. Relaxing and not to far from Disney for a side trip. I loved this place.


----------



## klpca

Bringing this out of the mothballs to update the thread with our latest vacation location. It was the Explorean in Cozumel. The AI was $95 per day and included food, drinks, and activities. There were 56 total rooms - so the resort is nice and small. It is located behind the Fiesta Americana and has access to all of their facilities but access is not reciprocal - so it is the best of both worlds. You can go to the crazy side for awhile then retreat to the smaller resort. The activities included were first rate. I will give more details in my review. Explorean is an RCI resort.


----------

